# has anybody tried installing the Xbox smartglass app



## mike10dude (Sep 27, 2011)

I was just wondering if anybody has tried using the new xbox smart glass app and it if worked the google play store shows it as being incompatible
but i know that there other apps that still work even when it shows that


----------



## Teejai (Aug 28, 2011)

As far as I know its only for phones. Works fine on my galaxy s2 with CM9.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

I installed the apk. When I ran it, it said it wouldn't work for the device. I know some Nexus 7 guys are running it, not sure why it won't work for ours


----------



## c000 (Dec 27, 2011)

some people got it to work http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33377778&postcount=31 but it apparently sucks


----------



## Cornflake (Sep 3, 2011)

I tried to use it on my TouchPad, but it just told me that it only supports Phones for the time being.

I assume it checks for the dimensions of the tablet, and if it's past a certain size, it'll assume it's a tablet and not allow it to be used - and since the nexus 7 has a smaller screen, that's why it lets it use the app.


----------



## jdhicks01 (Dec 26, 2011)

I tried it yesterday and it would not work for me either. I have edited my build.prop file with multiple changes and NO LUCK... If anyone does get this to work then PLEASE post...We would all appreciate it...


----------

